# Anyone repeatedly pull muscles in their upper back?



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive been having the hardest time with pulling back muscles this year. Upper back, in between the shoulder blades right along the spine, and on both sides. :madman:
Somethign as simple as reachign for my alarm clock can pull the muscle, or sometimes I just wake up and its pulled. And I make sure to wait several weeks until its 100% healed before I do anything (including ride). Its happened 3 or 4 times this year, and probably 10 in the last 2 years. (its gotten worse this year) Saw a doc during a particularly bad one and he didnt have anything to say about it.

Its driving me crazy since I cant ride or even exercise at all. Im in good shape and have been doing core strengthening exercises for years, I have even been stretching every night for a couple years.

Anyone ever heard of this before?


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Evan55 said:


> Its driving me crazy since I cant ride or even exercise at all.


Sorry. I hate the feeling myself.

I did notice this time line:

"I have even been stretching every night...reachign for my alarm clock can pull the muscle...sometimes I just wake up and its pulled"

If it's happening in bed, maybe change stretches, maybe a new mattress or pillow.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

im losing my mind

woke up this morning, barely moved and pulled a muscle in my mid back.

mattress is a high end semi-firm stern and foster that feels great and bought it a couple years before this problem started. pillow is a $100 shaped orthopedic pillow that i bought after my first high back pull.

i did some foam roller on my upper back last night. not sure if related. i thought foam roller was supposed to help.....

what doctor do i see for this? i saw a back ortho and he just shrugged and asked if i wanted some muscle relaxers (which dont do squat)

ive seen chiros in the past and they didnt do squat
i havent found a good PT person in this area. most of them are lazy kids who dont know squat and just tell you to stretch and do some thera band BS.


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

I swam a lot in HS and used to have that happen occasionally. Mine was caused by back spasms, which could be why you were offered muscle relaxants. My wife is a PT and in order for me to get them to stop, we did "some thera band BS" as you called it. I just have to do the thera band stuff occasionally (twice a week) for about 3-4 weeks when it starts happening.


----------



## Dichotomous (Jul 5, 2011)

Evan55 said:


> Ive been having the hardest time with pulling back muscles this year. Upper back, in between the shoulder blades right along the spine, and on both sides. :madman:
> Somethign as simple as reachign for my alarm clock can pull the muscle, or sometimes I just wake up and its pulled. And I make sure to wait several weeks until its 100% healed before I do anything (including ride). Its happened 3 or 4 times this year, and probably 10 in the last 2 years. (its gotten worse this year) Saw a doc during a particularly bad one and he didnt have anything to say about it.
> 
> Its driving me crazy since I cant ride or even exercise at all. Im in good shape and have been doing core strengthening exercises for years, I have even been stretching every night for a couple years.
> ...


stand at work. trust me on this. happens to me a lot, doesnt happen when I stand instead of sit


----------

